# Metric Thread On A Imperial Lathe



## doubleboost (Dec 11, 2010)

I have been making a ER32 collet holder for my boxford
I did a video of the thread cutting you may find this interesting

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sDps7TdgoU[/ame]


----------



## njl (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Doubleboost,

Thanks for posting your video. You make it look very relaxed. On my lathe, a Colchester Student 1800, I have done threads in a similar way but I can't slow mine down in a variable way. I've always had frantic winding out of the tool before the tip hits something it shouldn't whilst also standing on the stop bar to stop the lathe which takes a few turns of the chuck before it stops. I've been doing them at my normal cutting speeds, 550 RPM so will try them at a slower speed and see if that make the process more relaxed for me too.

If things are very tight stopping wise I turn the tool upside down and run the lathe backwards. My chucks are cam lock types so don't come loose when going backwards.

Nick


----------

